# So talk to me about ha d grinders for brewed



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Right, after the Rave forum day I'm settled on an Aeropress so now I need to get a hand grinder. I won't be doing any other brewing with it, just Aeropress on holiday.

I see the hario grinder for about £15 and then it seems to be upto £30 for the porlex or a rhinoware. Is there a good reason why the hario wouldn't be perfectly adequate

I know Todd Carmichael of dangerous ground fame always had a hario hand grinder with him for cupping in the field but I appreciate that a cupping grind might be rather different from an Aeropress grind


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Feldgrind.

If you can get it. Light and lovely.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Cam

for what its worth or if it were to make a difference the porlex tall fits inside the aeropress if space an issue, other than that unable to offer up anything more useful as not tired a hario. The rhino and porlex are broadly similar grind wise though.

John


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Rhino is much more substatial build quality wise and is an improvement on the Porlex. Ive had mine for a year now & it's faultless


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been using my Hario for aeropress, when aboard, for the last couple of years and it does the job just fine. However I can not compare it to any other grinder


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I changed from Hario Skelton to Rhino, because Hario gave me cramp in hand holding grinder.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hausgrind if you can get or find one , truly amazing . And lovely to look at. I liked the LIDO from today it is very well built , I found it a little awkward to use but I am sure you would soon get used too it .


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a Hario Mini Mill, and for 15 quid it'll get the job done nicely. To get the best cup though, I find I like to sift out the fines, brewing the coarse for 2-3 minutes adding the fines and brewing for another 30-45 seconds. If I were doing it again, I might opt for a Porlex, since it fits inside the Aeropress handle for travel.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Feldgrind are being drip fed into the madebyknock site over the next few weeks and apparently offer similar quality grind to hausgrind. This should be the perfect aeropress companion. I've upgraded from Porlex to Hausgrind and it's an astonishing increase in consistency of quality. Porlex is about 1000 times better than pre ground though!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I first started with a Tiamo grinder that cost £15-£20, then moved onto a Rhino and saw improved grind quality - I did a simple mod for the Rhino which I found further improved grind quality by reducing the amount of play in the burrs.

However with these two aforementioned grinders and grinders of a similar type (including the Porlex) have a lot of shaft wobble which induces uneven particle sizes, particularly at coarser levels.

If it's within budget you're best is holding out for a Made By Knock Feldgrind or Hausgrind, they use conical burrs like the aforementioned grinders but are made from stainless steel instead of ceramic and have great build quality.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Hausgrind if you can get or find one , truly amazing . And lovely to look at. I liked the LIDO from today it is very well built , I found it a little awkward to use but I am sure you would soon get used too it .


The bit about being on holiday while using it would steer me well away from the size and weight of great above if it were a travel item. Hence the feldgrind option.

If it was based permanently at the destination, maybe the above but for a one cup I'd still go feldgrind.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another hausgrind fan here although the bulk might not be practical if travelling around. Getting great results from mine last week with aeropress


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

working dog said:


> Another hausgrind fan here although the bulk might not be practical if travelling around. Getting great results from mine last week with aeropress


+1. Hausgrind rocks. Can't say the size or weight bothers me for travel.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Just out of interest, for those who have taken their hausgrinds on holiday, have you removed the handle it just packed it carefully with the handle on?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Just out of interest, for those who have taken their hausgrinds on holiday, have you removed the handle it just packed it carefully with the handle on?


Buy a feldgrind.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Actually, when I took mine I took the handle off and put it back in its box, but I wasn't flying.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

c_squared said:


> Just out of interest, for those who have taken their hausgrinds on holiday, have you removed the handle it just packed it carefully with the handle on?


I left it on - middle of the case wrapped in a t-shirt


----------

